# Bumblebee: Zweiter Trailer zum Transformers-Spin-off



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Bumblebee: Zweiter Trailer zum Transformers-Spin-off* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bumblebee: Zweiter Trailer zum Transformers-Spin-off*


----------



## Asuramaru (25. September 2018)

Die Transformers im alten Design,das könnte vielleicht was werden,aber nur vielleicht, wenn sie sich an die Ursprünglichen Ideen der Transformers halten.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

Ich werde mir den Film nicht im Kino angucken. Finde die Reihe mitlerweile ausgelutscht. Vielleicht irgendwann mal günstig die Bluray kaufen oder im Fernsehen angucken.


----------



## Asuramaru (25. September 2018)

Naja ich versuche Objektive zu sein,mir gefällt von den derzeitigen Filmen nur Teil 1 und der rest ist absolut mieß,aber vielleicht verbirgt sich dahinter ja jetzt etwas gutes.Was mich stört ist das Michael Bay als einer der Produzenten seine Finger mit im Spiel hat.Der Fehler den die Filme immer wider machen ist das die Menschen die Hauptdarsteller sind und die Transformers nur das Nebenprodukt,aber in der Kinderserie und den Comics war das genau andersherum.Dort sind die Transformers die Hauptdarsteller und die Menschen nur die Nebendarsteller.

Es geht um die Transformers,nicht um die Menschen.


----------



## Lexx (25. September 2018)

Warum gibts eigentlich keine weiblichen Transformerinnen? #Aufschrei!


----------

